# A weekend of frivolity in the grouse woods



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the mountains. Not really sure why&#8230;maybe it's the colors, the smells, or the critters that live there. Maybe it's all those things and so much more. Regardless our annual forest grouse hunt takes me to these wonderful mountains again and again.

Saturday.

Life is full of shenanigans and before I knew it Saturday morning had come and gone. But there was still time for an afternoon jaunt.

Down in the valley we left the vehicle. Representing on all fronts.









We hadn't made it far before we ran into a covey of Ruffed Grouse. But after all was said and done our bags weren't any heavier.

Jonesy on point in Ruffy country.









Up and up we climbed. Breakin' a sweat.









Today's rogue? Or tomorrows trendsetter?









And before you knew it we were in Dusky Grouse country.

Under Roost.









Grouse nest.









And wouldn't ya know it!









Along for the hike was my buddy Little T, and the above ended up being his first ever grouse. Great job T!









Then for more dog work. Oprah on point, and **** serious too. Don't you love it when you just "know" the dog is on a bird?









Sure enough. Hiding in plain sight.









After that we headed downhill. This male had the same idea but my shot made it down hill just a bit faster.

Little T.









Male Dusky Grouse.









By the time we made it all the way down, so had the sun.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sunday.

It's always good to be prepared, especially if you're hunting far from home. So my Sunday consisted of checking out our annual Elk/Deer hunting spot. You know, make sure the road was still open, etc. Afterward we headed after some high country Dusky Grouse.









A **** fine combo.









Sign.









The ground was on fire. Or at least my feet felt like it.









Speaking of fire.









The birds were flushing wild and we were only able to scratch down one bird. A female.









Fall is officially here.









Caleb


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there zim and great post.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Love those photo essays.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Mighty fine post Zim..........


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice pics, I can't wait for N.D.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Trooper said:


> Love those photo essays.


+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff Zimmy. I'm going to try and wedge my carcass out of bed this weekend and go.... but I may be fighting a stiff hangover after attending a going away party for a buddy headed back to the sandbox. Hopefully I can get some birds and some good photos.... you sure set the bar high with yours... great stuff!!


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

excellent post. I'm jealous as hell


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice stuff Zim.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

No sayin "frivolity" on this forum! 
The pictures are quite captivating although!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice, brilliant once again zimmy.


----------

